# cat breeding??? need suggestions



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I am thinking about purchasing a female himalayan kitten ( I think they are beautiful) and was thinking about not spaying her and breeding her, however I don't know very much information about this kind of thing. I don't want to get 2 kittens ( 1 male and 1 female) but if I don't have a female, then how do I get her bread? are there people that "offer" their male cats for people like me? any information would be helpful. I also have an adult female cat and was wondering how that would impact her. I don't want to stress her environment too much, but she plays like a kitten (all day long) and I think she would like a playmate.

any information??


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

You can send your cat to stud to get her pregnant.
May i ask why you want to breed her? A lot of people breed animals because they think they are pretty, or want kittens but there are millions of mindlessly bred animals in shelters and on the streets all over the world.
Have you looked into the dangers of breeding and not spaying a female?
Do you have homes for kittens, what about ones you cant find homes for? what about ones with deformaties? Can you afford it if anything goes wrong with mum or the babies?

I know this is sounding like in your face and very blunt, i dont mean to be but its some things to take into concideration when wanting to breed your cat. But best of all you are finding out about it BEFORE you have bred her!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

My suggestion would be to take several classes in genetics before you begin trying to breed. All reputable breeders breed their animals to better the breed (how many times can I say "breed" in one sentence?). If you have no understanding of genetics, you will not be able to make the breed better and in fact have a good chance of hurting the kittens who come out of your breeding program.

Learn all you can about your chosen breed. Learn all you can about genetics. Learn all you can about shelters and the animals that are kept there because they lack a good home. And after all that, if you still want to breed cats, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

well, I was asking because I was unsure and appreciate your concern. I wasn't looking to become a professional breeder or anything.... just figured if I had a pure bred, I could let her have kittens because they wouldn't be as hard to find homes for. I don't know if genetics classes are really neccessary, most people certainly don't do that before breeding with amongst each other. I guess I was looking more into how to do it, and what would be the precautions such as raising kittens and dealing with non spayed cat temperament, and having another adult female cat in the house. I am not going to do anything that I don't think I can handle. My biggest concern would be the safety of the cats as far as getting them shots and what the risks are with another female adult cat in the house an stuff in general like that. If I was to do that (not saying I will) I wouldn't really be trying to produce a show quality or anything. Just wanted a general idea because the thought was in my head and I think kittens are adorable.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Breeding is for the purpose of improving the breed. You would have to have a female with show quality conformation or a reputable breeder will not give you papers. Then, you should find a champion sire. If your female is not of good conformation, personality, health, and genes, the owners of the sire will not want their champion to breed with her. It would be best to get a mentor. Because of all of the kittens and cats being put down, these are the only ethical circumstances under which you should breed. 

Please consider the ramifications of breeding without these circumstances. You would be adding to a horrible problem, an overabundance of kittens and cats in shelters, many of which will be put down. There is no intent to hurt your feelings, but to let you know what's happening. If you love cats and want to breed them, please consider these suggestions.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Breeding is about improving a breed and it takes a lot of knowledge to be able to do that. I studied genetics, diseases in cats and breeding for two years before I dared to breed my queen. A breeding queen doesn't have to be top show quality but she definately should fulfill the standard and have something that can contribute to the breed. 

If you don't have a goal, other than raising cute kittens, please reconsider breeding. Being a serious breeder means that you have to study genetics and diseases. How will you be able to prevent hereditary diseases if you don't have that kind of knowledge? And it isn't knowledge you can get fast. Like I said, it took me two years but then I had two wonderful experienced breeders to help me. And I still need guidance sometimes.

The most problematic thing is not to find a male. It's to find THE male for your female and trust me that isn't easy. The genetic part is important, it's everything if you want to prevent hereditary diseases.


----------

